# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Κατάθλιψη - Δυσθυμία >  Ακμή και κακή ψυχολογία....

## σανυ

Δεν αντέχω άλλο να ζω με την ακμή...Όσοι το έχουν περάσει ξέρουν πόσο δύσκολο είναι... Όλα απαίσια και πρέπει να παλεύω και με την ακμή... Κάνω εδώ και 3 μήνες την πιο δυνατή αγωγή που υπάρχει και ακόμη δεν βλέπω τα φοβερά αποτελέσματα. Και θα την κάνω για 3 μήνες ακόμη, μαζί με πολλή υπομονή, με προσοχή στη διατροφή και όχι γυμναστική.

Σήμερα ξύπνησα με ψυχολογία καλή από χθες βράδυ ότι θα πάρω τηλ. στις αγγελίες που βρήκα για δουλειά. Αλλά μόλις είδα το πρόσωπο μου στον καθρέφτη...πόνεσα... όπως πονάω κάθε φορά τα τελευταία 2,5 χρόνια που με βλέπω να είμαι έτσι που, από 2-3 σπυράκια της εφηβείας ανέπτυξα έντονη και επίμονη ακμή. Και δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι από τότε έχω έντονο άγχος και καταθλιπτικά στοιχεία αλλά αρνούμαι να πάρω φάρμακα. Ίσως να κάνω λάθος τελικά.
Γιατί είναι φαύλος κύκλος... Δεν είμαι καλά...βλέπω τα σπυράκια... γίνομαι χειρότερα... ο οργανισμός αντιδράει βγάζω σπυράκια...και φτου από την αρχή...
Το φάρμακο που παίρνω έχει πολλές σωματικές παρενέργειες όπως και κατάθλιψη. Από σωματικά δεν έχω κάτι από αυτά που λέει ότι επιφέρει (έχω τα δικά μου...) αλλά για την κατάθλιψη δεν αισθάνομαι διαφορά από την ψυχολογια που είχα πριν την αγωγή αυτή, τα ίδια χάλια... Μόνο που πετάγονται όλα τώρα και έχω γίνει κατακόκκινη και τα περισσότερα πονάνε πολύ, ενώ ένα τεράστιο φάτσα φόρα ματώνει και δεν καλύπτεται με τίποτα...

Κάποιοι υποτιμάνε το πρόβλημα μου (οι περισσότεροι) αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν πόσο κακό κάνει η ακμή στην ψυχολογία ενός ατόμου και επομένως στην ποιότητα ζωής του... Αποφεύγω δουλειές γιατί νιώθω άσχημη, αποφεύγω να βγαίνω έξω... έχω απομονωθεί...
Δεν αντέχω άλλο να βάφομαι για να βγω, δεν ειναι αυτή η ουσία...
Δεν μπορώ να αισθανθώ θελκτική...δεν πρόλαβα να χαρώ τη δροσιά και την ομορφιά της νέας γυναίκας και πήρα τον κατήφορο. Έχω ξοδέψει πολλά λεφτά σε κρέμες, λοσιόν, αντιβιώσεις...όλα χαμένος κόπος.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί να το περνάω όλο αυτό; Νιώθω σαν κάποιος να με τιμωρεί...
Η υπομονή μου εξαντλείται...κοντεύω τα τρια χρόνια της έντονης ακμής και όλων όσων συνεπάγεται στην ψυχολογία μου...
Δε μπορώ να ζήσω από τα ηλίθια σπυράκια...δε μπορώ να ανέβω ψυχολογικά και να πάρω τη ζωή μου στα χέρια μου...
Και αρχίζω να σκέφτομαι τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά...
Δεν πάει άλλο...
Κάθε βράδυ πριν κοιμηθώ σκέφτομαι το επόμενο πρωί που θα σηκωθώ να δω ένα όμορφο, φωτεινό πρόσωπο όπως αυτό που είχα κάποτε...
Μακάρι στο τέλος της θεραπείας να φτάσω έστω το 50 % αυτού που ήμουν...έστω..
Αλλιώς να το πάρω απόφαση ότι έχω μία χρόνια πάθηση... όσο και να ακούγεται παράξενο...αυτή είναι η αλήθεια και είναι και δύσκολο να προσδιοριστεί και η αιτία της πάθησης...
Έχω κάνει όλες τις σχετικές εξετάσεις, ορμονικές κλπ. και τίποτα. Και μετά η ψυχοθεραπεύτρια μου όπως και κάποιοι δικοί μου μού λέει ότι έχω εμμονή με τους γιατρούς, με τόνο κοροιδευτικό ... Ναι έχω πάει σε 6 δερματολόγους επειδή μυρίστηκα ότι κάποιοι μου δίνανε την ίδια αναποτελεσματική θεραπεία για μήνες τη στιγμή που ήμουν χάλια για να "κόβουν" επισκέψεις στο βιβλιάριο... ενώ εγώ τους έλεγα να κάνω την θεραπεία αυτή που κάνω τώρα... μέχρι να βρω κάποιον σωστό. Ναι πήγα σε ορμονολόγους, γυναικολόγους για να ξεκαθαριστεί αν είναι κάτι παθολογικό...από τη μία δεν ήθελα να έχω κάτι...από την άλλη έλεγα "ας είναι κάτι για να ξέρω τί να πολεμήσω!". Όλο αυτό το τρέξιμο σε γιατρούς και εξετάσεις, με πολλές αντικρουόμενες απόψεις με έβαλε να ασχοληθώ με πράγματα που δεν ασχολιόμουν, παθήσεις, θεραπείες κλπ. Και δεν ήθελε και πολύ για να αποκτήσω και εγώ ένα βαθμό νοσο-εμμονής, που επίσης πονάει...

Αλλά θα μου είναι τόσο μα τόσο δύσκολο αν αποτύχει κι αυτή η θεραπεία να το αποδεχτώ και να συνεχίσω να ζω με την ακμή...
Και να ξέρω ότι το αληθινό μου πρόσωπο κρύβεται κάτω απο αυτή την αντιαισθητική πάθηση... Θα ήθελα τη συμβουλή σας για τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά. Ψυχολόγος και ψυχίατρος που με παρακολουθούν συνεργάζονται και πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να πάρω, αλλά δε με πιέζουν. Για τα σεροξατ μου είπανε...

----------


## chesire

σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα, ειχα ακμη σε ολη την εφηβεια και μου εφυγε περισυ με πολυ ισχυρα χαπια. ειχα στην πλατη,στο θωρακα και στο προσωπο. δεν ολοκληρωσα την θεραπεια ομως γιατι συνεπεσε με εντονη αγχωδη διαταραχη και μου συνεστησαν να διακοψω. μου εφυγε η ακμη αλλα εχω το φοβο οτι θα ξαναερθει παλι οταν βρει ευκαιρια. να μην κανεις αυτες τισ σκεψεις, το προβλημα εσυ το μεγενθυνεις μεσα στο μυαλο σου. οι αλλοι μπορει να μην το παρατηρουν καν οσο εσυ. οταν μια κοπελα ειναι ομορφη, εξακολουθει να ειναι ακομα και με ακμη  :Smile:  εξαλλου με τη θεραπεια που κανεις σε 3 μηνες δεν θα γνωριζεις το προσωπο σου, θα σου φυγουν σιγουρα.. δεν ειναι αυτος λογος να σκας.. καθε φορα που εκλαιγα και εγω μπροστα στον καθρεφτη βλεποντας με σκεφτομουν οτι θα μπορουσα να εχω κατι πολυ χειροτερο και μακαρι ολα μου τα προβληματα να περιοριζονταν στην ακμη. μην κανεις τον εαυτο σου να νιωθει ασχημα για κατι για το οποιο δεν φταιει..

----------


## Militon

Σανυ,

Κατά την εφηβεία μου αντιμετώπισα το "πρόβλημα" της έντονης ακμής αλλά παρήλθε με τον χρόνο. Το ίδιο "πρόβλημα", οξυμένο, αντιμετωπίζει σήμερα και ο μικρότερος αδερφός μου και αποφάσισε να ακολουθήσει μια εξάμηνη θεραπεία, δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για την ίδια. 

Απ όσο γνωρίζω εφόσον ακολουθηθεί πιστά το πρόγραμμα της θεραπείας ξεμπερδεύεις με το "πρόβλημα" μια και έξω. Το έχω δει να πετυχαίνει σε συγγενικό πρόσωπο. Απλά είναι χρονοβόρα, δημιουργεί ξηροδερμία, δερματόπτωση κλπ κλπ... 

Διαβάζοντας τις παρενέργειες και τις αντενδείξεις των φαρμάκων θα διαπιστώσεις ότι μπορείς να πάθεις τα πάντα, από μια κοινή ασθένεια, μια εξωτική γρίπη εως αιφνίδιο θάνατο... Ακόμα και με κοινά αναλγητικά...  :Big Grin: . Το συγκεκριμένο βέβαια φάρμακο, όπως και κάθε άλλο φάρμακο, άποψή μου είναι, να χρησιμοποιείται ως εσχάτη λύση.

Βάζω τη λέξη πρόβλημα εντός "" για να σου επισημάνω ότι δεν είναι τόσο σοβαρό και τόσο πρόβλημα όσο πιστεύεις. Το πρόβλημα που αισθάνεσαι το δημιουργείς εσύ στο μυαλό σου. Είναι αναμενόμενο να μειώνει την αυτοπεποίθηση σου αλλά κανένας νοήμων άνθρωπος δεν θα σε κρίνει βάση αυτού, ακόμα και σε επίπεδο σχέσεων. 

Ακολούθησε πιστά την θεραπεία (ε, βασικά τις ώρες που παίρνεις τα φάρμακα και την δίαιτα που πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις), σκέψου θετικά για τον εαυτό σου και χαμογέλασε. 

Η ακμή δεν "κρύβει" τα προσωπικά σου χαρίσματα.

----------


## σανυ

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Σίγουρα πρόκειται για την ίδια θεραπεία, τη γνωστή έσχατη λύση στην ακμή που γίνεται για έξι μήνες...Απο τη θεραπεία έχω κι εγώ ξηρότητα έντονη σε χείλια και γενικά η επιδερμίδα είναι τραβηγμένη και βάζω συνέχεια ενυδατικές για να μην απολεπιστεί πολύ. Γενικά στην αρχή ήμουν πολύ αισιόδοξη αλλά και ανυπόμονη να δω τα καλά αποτελέσματα και επειδή 2 μήνες μετά (τώρα βρίσκομαι στις αρχές του 3ου) δεν βλέπω κάτι και απελπίστηκα πάλι.

'Οπως κάθε καταθλιπτικός, ναι μεγεθύνω το πρόβλημα, γιατί αν ήμουν αισιόδοξη και υγιής ψυχικά θα ήμουν έξω με φίλους, με αγόρι ίσως, με δουλειά, αντέχοντας τα και τα δύσκολα και ας είχα σπυράκια παντού.Ξέρω ότι η ακμή δεν είναι η πηγή όλων των προβλημάτων μου αλλά είναι ο κατασταλτικός παράγοντας για πολλά πράγματα. Μου ρίχνει καλύτερα και από κάθε άλλη απαξιωτική σκέψη την ψυχολογία και την αυτοπεποίθηση και αυτό με τη σειρά του με κάνει αδρανή.... Η ακμή συνδυαστικά με την κατάθλιψη, τη μοναξιά, τα άτομα που μου γύρισαν την πλάτη, τις ατυχίες, την αλλαγή τόπου κατοικίας και την επιστροφή στο πατρικό έχουν πέσει πάνω μου σαν ταφόπλακα και δεν ξέρω πως να σηκωθώ. Πολεμάω με αυτό το βαρύ πράγμα που λέγεται άγχος και κατάθλιψη και νιώθω ώρες ώρες μυρμηγκάκι μπροστά του. Πραγματικά ποτέ δεν είχα φανταστεί από παιδί αλλά και μέχρι πριν 3-4 χρόνια όταν θα έφτανα να νιώθω ότι ζω στην κολάση πάνω στη γη. Ότι θα προτιμούσα να είχα πεθάνει. Από που να πιαστώ όταν μέχρι και το προσωπό μου είναι σημαδεμένο...; Είχα πάρει μία κατηφόρα αλλά ο πάτος ήρθε με την ακμή... 
Γι αυτό σκέφτομαι τα αντικαταθλιπτικά και άμεσα. Να μάθω μόνο αν συνδυάζονται με την αγωγή θέλω.... Εσύ chesire διέκοψες για να πάρεις φάρμακα για το άγχος;;;

----------


## lavie

Σανυ δες το μν για να τα τακτοποιήσουμε όλα κ να φύγει κ η κατάθλιψη κ το άγχος κ αν ενδιαφέρεται κ κάποιος άλλος μπορει να μου το πει δεν χρειάζονται αυτές οι ισχυρές αντιβιώσεις θα σας μιλήσου ιατροί

----------


## ioannis2

Στο πρώτο σου μνμα είπες ότι οι περισσότεροι υποτιμάνε το πρόβλημα σου αυτό, εσύ γιατί το μεγεθύνεις? μήπως τελικά αυτοί ειναι οι αντικειμενικοί? 
μήπως οι άλλοι αυτό που έχεις δεν το θεωρούν καθόλου σημαντικό για να υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους μαζί σου ενώ εσύ απεναντίας όχι απλά το θεωρείς σημαντικότατο, έχεις απομακρύνει λόγω του προβλήματος τον εαυτο σου απ αυτούς και σου στερεις πολύ ωραίες στιγμες που θα ζούσες στην παρεα τους?

----------


## Flumen

Γεια σου Σανυ  :Smile: 

Είχα κι εγω ξαφνικά ακμή που έμεινε ένα χρόνο και. Και παράλληλα είχα και κατάθλιψη. Όσο έβλεπα το πρόσωπο μου έτσι έλεγα πως αν ποτέ κατάφερνα να ξεφορτωθώ τα σπυριά τότε θα μπορούσα και να ζήσω επιτέλους. Πολλές φορές πίστεψα ότι το πρόβλημα μου ήταν μόνο τα σπυριά. Τα σπυριά έφυγαν αλλά η όρεξη για ζωή δεν επανήλθε... Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι να μην κολλάς σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα για να εκφράσεις όλο σου τον πόνο, η ακμή δυστυχώς δεν είναι το πρόβλημα. Είναι απλά μια αφορμή για να βρεις ένα ακόμη εμπόδιο μέσα στην καταθλιπτική ατμόσφαιρα... Αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη, ελπίζω όταν θα απαλλαγείς απο την ακμή να ανακτήσεις πραγματικά τις δυνάμεις σου, σε αντίθεση με εμένα  :Smile:

----------


## chesire

σανυ οταν τα διεκοψα δεν πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα, παροτι ειχα χοντρο προβλημα, μονο ψυοχθεραπεια εκανα. απλως μου ειπε η γιατρος να τα σταματησω επειδη επιδεινωνουν τα προβληματα αγχους και καταθλιψης. ρε συ μην τρελαινεσαι, σου μιλαει ενα ατομο υπερβολικα απαισιοδοξο και μιζερο τωρα. οσο ειχα ακμη και επαιρνα χαπια και το προσωπο μου ηταν σκασμενο και ξεφλουδιζε, μπορω να σου πω πως εξακολουθουσα να αερεσω στα αγορια, λες και δεν το παρατηρουσαν. και δεν ημουν 15 να πεις οτι δικαιολογειται, ημουν 20. ολα θεμα εγκεφαλου ειναι, μην βαζεις στο νου σου αλλο ενα λογο να σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα. σε 4 μηνες θα εισαι μια χαρα, ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο. επισης να προσεξεις λιγο και τον τροπο διατροφης σου καθως και την εκθεση στον ηλιο και το καπνισμα. μου μειωθηκε αισθητα η ακμη οταν εβαζα αντηλιακο το καλοκαιρι και δεν καθομουν πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο και οταν εκοψα το τσιγαρο. παιζει πολυ ρολο (δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις)

----------


## Palabra

σάνυ σου έστειλα ένα πμ (προσωπικό μήνυμα)! :Smile:

----------


## σανυ

Ευχαριστώ Έμυ!!! we keeping in touch! 
 :Smile:

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Γεια σου Σάνυ κι από μένα είχα και γω πρόβλημα ακμης στο παρελθόν αλλά σε πολύ νεαρή ηλικία. Γύρω στα 11 άρχισαν να βγαίνουν τα πρώτα και στα 17 είχαν κιόλας σταματήσει. Είχα κάνει φυσικά κ γω όλες αυτές τις ανούσιες θεραπείες με λοσιόν κ.τ.λ χωρις αποτέλεσμα και στα 17 δοκίμασα και φάρμακα τα όποία λόγω υπερβολικής ξηρότητας με κούρασαν και τα παράτησα. Τρόμαξα κι από αυτά που έγραφαν οι οδηγίες χρήσης (μέχρι και για τερατογένεση μιλούσαν εάν μείνεις έγκυος σε διάστημα μικρότερο από 2 χρόνια)  :EEK!:  Σου έχει πει ποτέ κάποιος γιατρός ότι μπορεί να είναι κληρονομική πάθηση; γιατί εγώ τα πήρα από τον μπαμπά που δεν του άφησαν σημάδια κιόλας ενώ σ' εμένα αφησαν και για ένα πράγμα που δεν συγχωρω τον εαυτό μου είναι που τα πείραζα. ΣΟΣ μην τα πειράζεις καθόλου γιατί τα σημάδια δεν φεύγουν εύκολα ίσως να μην φύγουν και ποτέ.




Αφού ο γιατρός σου συνέστησε φάρμακα για την κατάθλιψη καλά θα κάνεις να τα πάρεις. Τι συμπτώματα παρουσιάζεις;

----------


## Gypsy Cello

> σανυ οταν τα διεκοψα δεν πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα, παροτι ειχα χοντρο προβλημα, μονο ψυοχθεραπεια εκανα. απλως μου ειπε η γιατρος να τα σταματησω επειδη επιδεινωνουν τα προβληματα αγχους και καταθλιψης. ρε συ μην τρελαινεσαι, σου μιλαει ενα ατομο υπερβολικα απαισιοδοξο και μιζερο τωρα. οσο ειχα ακμη και επαιρνα χαπια και το προσωπο μου ηταν σκασμενο και ξεφλουδιζε, μπορω να σου πω πως εξακολουθουσα να αερεσω στα αγορια, λες και δεν το παρατηρουσαν. και δεν ημουν 15 να πεις οτι δικαιολογειται, ημουν 20. ολα θεμα εγκεφαλου ειναι, μην βαζεις στο νου σου αλλο ενα λογο να σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα. σε 4 μηνες θα εισαι μια χαρα, ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο. επισης να προσεξεις λιγο και τον τροπο διατροφης σου καθως και την εκθεση στον ηλιο και το καπνισμα. μου μειωθηκε αισθητα η ακμη οταν εβαζα αντηλιακο το καλοκαιρι και δεν καθομουν πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο και οταν εκοψα το τσιγαρο. παιζει πολυ ρολο (δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις)


το κάπνισμα τι σχέση έχει;

----------


## σανυ

> Στο πρώτο σου μνμα είπες ότι οι περισσότεροι υποτιμάνε το πρόβλημα σου αυτό, εσύ γιατί το μεγεθύνεις? μήπως τελικά αυτοί ειναι οι αντικειμενικοί? 
> μήπως οι άλλοι αυτό που έχεις δεν το θεωρούν καθόλου σημαντικό για να υπάρχει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα στις σχέσεις τους μαζί σου ενώ εσύ απεναντίας όχι απλά το θεωρείς σημαντικότατο, έχεις απομακρύνει λόγω του προβλήματος τον εαυτο σου απ αυτούς και σου στερεις πολύ ωραίες στιγμες που θα ζούσες στην παρεα τους?


Γεια σου ioanni, ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Το ξέρω ότι το μεγεθύνω... Με την έννοια ότι το χρησιμοποιώ για να βάζω τρικλοποδιά στον ίδιο μου τον εαυτό. Φυσικά και δεν ενοχλεί τους άλλους ότι εγώ κουβαλώ τα σπυράκια μου, όπως δε με ενοχλούσαν και εμένα όλα τα χρόνια κάποιες φίλες μου με πρόβλημα βάρους. Εγώ τις είχα φίλες και τις αγαπούσα και ποτέ, ποτέ δεν είπα ούτε εξυπνάδα για αυτές και κοιτούσα να τις ανεβάσω. Αυτές όμως; Αν κάποια τους παρ' όλο που είχε και μία και δέκα άτομα να την αποδέχονται και να μη την κατακρίνουν, μέσα της υπέφερε γιατί δε μπορούσε να ταυτιστεί με την εξωτερική της εικόνα, παρ 'όλες τις προσπάθειες που έκανε; Λόγω χαρακτήρα, λόγω ευαισθησίας, λόγω στρεσογόνων καταστάσεων που την έσπρωχναν στο να ασχοληθεί με αυτό παραπάνω απ' ότι θα έπρεπε... Δεν ένιωθε αδικημένη; Δεν ανέπτυσσε αισθήματα μειονεξίας; Και μετά αυτό έβγαινε στη συμπεριφορά, αυτοκαταστροφική ή επιθετική...
Με αυτό το παράδειγμα θέλω να σου δείξω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι δικό μου και δε μου είπε κανείς τίποτα για να με διώξει εκτός από κανα δυο μαλ*** που δεν τους συνερίζομαι και από κανα δυο φίΔες που αφού τους άνοιξα την καρδιά μου και είπα τον πόνο μου, το χρησιμοποίησαν για να με δουλέψουν λίγο και πάλι δεν με πείραξε.
Με πειράζει αυτό καθ΄αυτό που μου συμβαίνει. Γιατί; σκέφτομαι. Γιατί τόσα χρόνια; Γιατί τόσα λεφτά, τόσος κόπος και τίποτα; ΄Εκοψα και κάπνισμα, απίστευτα δυσκολο αλλά τα κατάφερα, γιατί σκεφτόμουν ότι πρέπει να είμαι όσο πιο υγιής και χωρίς τοξικότητες μέσα μου γίνεται.
Όταν λέω ότι οι άλλοι δε με καταλαβαίνουν εννοώ ότι με αποδέχονται φυσικά, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν τον πόνο που περνάω. Δε διανοούνται ότι μπορεί να πονάω τόσο γι΄αυτό το πράγμα. Ότι ναι, μπορεί και να κλάψω γι αυτο!  :Frown:  Και τότε θέλω μια αγκαλιά... Αυτό. Και μετά θα χαμογελάσω, θα το ξεχάσω. Εδω δεν παραδέχονται ότι μπορεί να χρειάζομαι αντι-καταθλιπτικά θα μου πεις...
Γιατί τι είναι και η ακμή; Κυρίως στο άγχος οφείλεται στην περιπτωση μου... Και το άγχος οφείλεται σε όλα τα άλλα...

----------


## σανυ

> Γεια σου Σανυ 
> 
> Είχα κι εγω ξαφνικά ακμή που έμεινε ένα χρόνο και. Και παράλληλα είχα και κατάθλιψη. Όσο έβλεπα το πρόσωπο μου έτσι έλεγα πως αν ποτέ κατάφερνα να ξεφορτωθώ τα σπυριά τότε θα μπορούσα και να ζήσω επιτέλους. Πολλές φορές πίστεψα ότι το πρόβλημα μου ήταν μόνο τα σπυριά. Τα σπυριά έφυγαν αλλά η όρεξη για ζωή δεν επανήλθε... Αυτό που θέλω να σου πω είναι *να μην κολλάς σε αυτό το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα για να εκφράσεις όλο σου τον πόνο, η ακμή δυστυχώς δεν είναι το πρόβλημα. Είναι απλά μια αφορμή για να βρεις ένα ακόμη εμπόδιο μέσα στην καταθλιπτική ατμόσφαιρα...* Αυτή είναι η δική μου γνώμη, ελπίζω όταν θα απαλλαγείς απο την ακμή να ανακτήσεις πραγματικά τις δυνάμεις σου, σε αντίθεση με εμένα


Γεια σου Nατasha μου. Με βρίσκεις τόσο σύμφωνη...τα λόγια περιττά...
Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι... είναι η ακμή που γεννάει το πρόβλημα της κατάθλιψης ή η κατάθλιψη που μαζί με όλο αυτό το εσωτερικό άγχος φέρνει και την ακμή; Καταλήγω μάλλον στο δεύτερο γιατί άσχημες ψυχολογικές στιγμές είχα και προ κατάθλιψης (δεν έχω μείζονα αλλά μια κατάσταση που είναι γενικευμένη εδώ και χρόνια...). Αλλά είναι φαύλος κύκλος το ότι έχω και την ακμή παράλληλα με μία χρόνια και ύπουλη καταθλιπτική τάση...
Μακάρι να βγω από αυτό το σκοτάδι πάνω απ' όλα και τα σπυράκια ας κάνουν ότι θέλουν ! Αντε γιατί πολυ ασχολούμαι Nατasha μου, καλά τα μου τα λες κι εσύ.  :Smile:

----------


## σανυ

> σανυ οταν τα διεκοψα δεν πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα, παροτι ειχα χοντρο προβλημα, μονο ψυοχθεραπεια εκανα. απλως μου ειπε η γιατρος να τα σταματησω επειδη επιδεινωνουν τα προβληματα αγχους και καταθλιψης. ρε συ μην τρελαινεσαι, σου μιλαει ενα ατομο υπερβολικα απαισιοδοξο και μιζερο τωρα. οσο ειχα ακμη και επαιρνα χαπια και το προσωπο μου ηταν σκασμενο και ξεφλουδιζε, μπορω να σου πω πως εξακολουθουσα να αερεσω στα αγορια, λες και δεν το παρατηρουσαν. και δεν ημουν 15 να πεις οτι δικαιολογειται, ημουν 20. ολα θεμα εγκεφαλου ειναι, μην βαζεις στο νου σου αλλο ενα λογο να σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα. σε 4 μηνες θα εισαι μια χαρα, ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο. επισης να προσεξεις λιγο και τον τροπο διατροφης σου καθως και την εκθεση στον ηλιο και το καπνισμα. μου μειωθηκε αισθητα η ακμη οταν εβαζα αντηλιακο το καλοκαιρι και δεν καθομουν πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο και οταν εκοψα το τσιγαρο. παιζει πολυ ρολο (δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις)


Σε ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις για άλλη μία φορά chesire ( και πολύ ωραίο nick, γατίσιο  :Wink:  )
Εχεις δίκιο ότι βάζω άλλη μία σκοτούρα στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν θα είχα φτάσει εδώ που είμαι αν δεν είχα περάσει κοντά 4 χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας -βγάζω εκτός τα χρόνια γυμνασίου λυκείου που έβγαζα 3-4 σπυράκια και κάτι μπιμπικάκια και πλενόμουν με κάτι σαπούνια, ας πουμε ότι τα ξεχνάω, αν και πάλι στις παρέες είχα το πιο εμφανές προβλημα και γκρίνιαζα απο τότε , η αχάριστη. Που να ξερα...!
Είναι το γεγονος ότι έχω κάνει τόσες προσπάθειες και έχω δώσει λεφτά χαμένα, με έχουν ταλαιπωρήσε άσχετοι γιατροί και έκανα ό,τι ήταν ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν. Έμαθα κι εγώ παρα πολλά γύρω από την υγεία του δέρματος. Φοράω αντιλιακή, αποφεύγω τον ήλιο, τρωω καλύτερα και έκοψα και το κάπνισμα γιατί δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται άμεσα (που δε νομίζω) αλλά έμεσσα σίγουρα, καθώς ως καπνίστρια δε θα είχα τόσο καλή απορρόφηση βιταμινών που κάνουν καλό στο δέρμα.
Όλα τα έχω κάνει... μόνο στην Παναγιά της Τήνου δεν έχω πάει γονατιστή (χωρίς ειρωνία, το σκεφτόμουν) Ωστόσο κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Ευτυχώς που στα νεύρα μου επάνω δεν κάπνισα κανένα τσιγαράκι και βγήκε και κάτι καλό! χαχαχαχ

Chesire, καλή δύναμη και σε σένα, για την ακμή και για όλα.  :Smile:

----------


## σανυ

> σανυ οταν τα διεκοψα δεν πηρα αντικαταθλιπτικα, παροτι ειχα χοντρο προβλημα, μονο ψυοχθεραπεια εκανα. απλως μου ειπε η γιατρος να τα σταματησω επειδη επιδεινωνουν τα προβληματα αγχους και καταθλιψης. ρε συ μην τρελαινεσαι, σου μιλαει ενα ατομο υπερβολικα απαισιοδοξο και μιζερο τωρα. οσο ειχα ακμη και επαιρνα χαπια και το προσωπο μου ηταν σκασμενο και ξεφλουδιζε, μπορω να σου πω πως εξακολουθουσα να αερεσω στα αγορια, λες και δεν το παρατηρουσαν. και δεν ημουν 15 να πεις οτι δικαιολογειται, ημουν 20. ολα θεμα εγκεφαλου ειναι, μην βαζεις στο νου σου αλλο ενα λογο να σε κανει να νιωθεις ασχημα. σε 4 μηνες θα εισαι μια χαρα, ειναι σχεδον σιγουρο. επισης να προσεξεις λιγο και τον τροπο διατροφης σου καθως και την εκθεση στον ηλιο και το καπνισμα. μου μειωθηκε αισθητα η ακμη οταν εβαζα αντηλιακο το καλοκαιρι και δεν καθομουν πολλες ωρες στον ηλιο και οταν εκοψα το τσιγαρο. παιζει πολυ ρολο (δεν ξερω αν καπνιζεις)


Σε ευχαριστώ για το κουράγιο που μου δίνεις για άλλη μία φορά chesire ( και πολύ ωραίο nick, γατίσιο  :Wink:  )
Εχεις δίκιο ότι βάζω άλλη μία σκοτούρα στο μυαλό μου, αλλά δεν θα είχα φτάσει εδώ που είμαι αν δεν είχα περάσει κοντά 4 χρόνια ταλαιπωρίας -βγάζω εκτός τα χρόνια γυμνασίου λυκείου που έβγαζα 3-4 σπυράκια και κάτι μπιμπικάκια και πλενόμουν με κάτι σαπούνια, ας πουμε ότι τα ξεχνάω, αν και πάλι στις παρέες είχα το πιο εμφανές προβλημα και γκρίνιαζα απο τότε , η αχάριστη. Που να ξερα...!

Είναι το γεγονος ότι έχω κάνει τόσες προσπάθειες και έχω δώσει λεφτά χαμένα, με έχουν ταλαιπωρήσε άσχετοι γιατροί και έκανα ό,τι ήταν ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν. Έμαθα κι εγώ παρα πολλά γύρω από την υγεία του δέρματος. Φοράω αντιλιακή, αποφεύγω τον ήλιο, τρωω καλύτερα και έκοψα και το κάπνισμα γιατί δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται άμεσα (που δε νομίζω) αλλά έμεσσα σίγουρα, καθώς ως καπνίστρια δε θα είχα τόσο καλή απορρόφηση βιταμινών που κάνουν καλό στο δέρμα.

Όλα τα έχω κάνει... μόνο στην Παναγιά της Τήνου δεν έχω πάει γονατιστή (χωρίς ειρωνία, το σκεφτόμουν) Ωστόσο κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Ευτυχώς που στα νεύρα μου επάνω δεν κάπνισα κανένα τσιγαράκι και βγήκε και κάτι καλό! χαχαχαχ
Πάντως θα προσπαθήσω να κάνω λίγο ακόμη υπομονή. Εφτασα που έφτασα ως εδώ... Μακάρι σε 4 μήνες να λάμπω  :Big Grin: 

Chesire, καλή δύναμη και σε σένα, για την ακμή και για όλα.  :Smile:

----------


## σανυ

> Γεια σου Σάνυ κι από μένα είχα και γω πρόβλημα ακμης στο παρελθόν αλλά σε πολύ νεαρή ηλικία. Γύρω στα 11 άρχισαν να βγαίνουν τα πρώτα και στα 17 είχαν κιόλας σταματήσει. Είχα κάνει φυσικά κ γω όλες αυτές τις ανούσιες θεραπείες με λοσιόν κ.τ.λ χωρις αποτέλεσμα και στα 17 δοκίμασα και φάρμακα τα όποία λόγω υπερβολικής ξηρότητας με κούρασαν και τα παράτησα. Τρόμαξα κι από αυτά που έγραφαν οι οδηγίες χρήσης (μέχρι και για τερατογένεση μιλούσαν εάν μείνεις έγκυος σε διάστημα μικρότερο από 2 χρόνια)  Σου έχει πει ποτέ κάποιος γιατρός ότι μπορεί να είναι κληρονομική πάθηση; γιατί εγώ τα πήρα από τον μπαμπά που δεν του άφησαν σημάδια κιόλας ενώ σ' εμένα αφησαν και για ένα πράγμα που δεν συγχωρω τον εαυτό μου είναι που τα πείραζα. ΣΟΣ μην τα πειράζεις καθόλου γιατί τα σημάδια δεν φεύγουν εύκολα ίσως να μην φύγουν και ποτέ.
> Αφού ο γιατρός σου συνέστησε φάρμακα για την κατάθλιψη καλά θα κάνεις να τα πάρεις. Τι συμπτώματα παρουσιάζεις;



Γεια σου Gypsy Cello! Πέρασες κι εσύ δύσκολα και σε μικρη ηλικία... Όταν λες σημάδια εννοείς μικρές ουλές και γενικά κάποιες τραχύτητες στο δέρμα; Έγω είχα την τάση επίσης να τα πειράζω παλιά. Έχω δυο ουλίτσες, αμελητέες σε μέγεθος κεφαλιου καρφίτσας... Δε με πειράζουν. Ξέρω ΄ότι υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες σημαδιων, ουλές και κοκκινάδια. Εγώ ανήκω στη 2η όπως μου είπαν πολλοί γιατροί, αλλά μετα απο την επιτυχή ολοκλήρωση της θεραπείας φεύγουν και αυτά σε λίγο καιρό λένε. Μακάρι..
Οσο για τα φάρμακα όντως είναι τόσο βαρια, και όντως πρέπει να μην κάνω παιδί μέσα στα επόμενα 1-2 έτη γιατί είναι αυξημένες οι πιθανότητες για τερατογένεση. Επομένως δεν σκέφτομαι τη δημιουργία οικογένειας προς το παρόν, χαχαχα. Εδω βγάζω ακόμη σπυράκια  :Big Grin: 

Για κληρονομικότητα μου έχουν πει αλλά η μαμά μου λέει ότι έβγαζε ένα μόνο στην περίοδο και όλες οι φωτογραφίες τη δείχνουν να έχει απίστευτο δέρμα ενώ ο μπαμπάς μου θυμάται λέει ότι όταν πρωτογνωρίστηκαν είχε κάτι σπυράκια και να μην αγχώνομαι θα μου φύγουν όπως της έφυγαν (και μετά τον αρχίζει η μαμά "τι λές καλέ; πότε είχα εγώ πολλά σπυράκια;; :Wink: 
Είχε και η αδερφή μου ακμή που είναι μεγαλυτερη αλλά λίγο πιο ήπια και όχι τόσο επίμονη, και χωρίς να κάνει και πολλά-πολλά της έφυγαν, ειδικά αφότου έγινε μανούλα και τώρα έχει δέρμα που δεν το πιστεύεις ότι είχε ακμή. 

Όσον αφορά τα συμπτώματα, τώρα εχω ηρεμήσει κατα πολύ... Πριν τα Χριστούγεννα έγινε η πρώτη διάγνωση, αγχώδης διαταραχή και καταθλιπτικά στοιχεία λόγω χρόνιότητας λάθους τρόπου σκέψης, αδυναμίας χειρισμού κάποιων καταστάσεων και στρεσογονων γεγονοτων.Ποτε δεν εχασα την ορεξή μου για φαγητό, αλλά είχα και έχω ακόμη κάποιες φορές προβλήματα με υπνο...αγχος, ασχημες σκεψεις, αισθημα κενου, μοναξιας, αδικιας, απογνωσης... Αίσθηση ότι έχω χάσει κάτι, το παρελθον μου, έναν εαυτό που είχα, ανθρώπους, μια κοσμοθεωρία... Και σαν να τα πενθώ. Απομόνωση και καμία όρεξη να αναμειχθώ με εκεί έξω... Ελάχιστα μόνο. Ειχα επίσης πολλές σκηνές να φωνάζω, να κλαίω γοερά "ξαφνικά" -μετά απο μία σειρά καταστροφικών σκέψεων, όπως ότι θα πεθάνω και τέτοια βλέποντας τα σε εικόνες ... Να μαλώνω με απίστευτα ακραίο τρόπο με τους δικούς μου, να φοβάμαι ότι θέλω να τους κάνω κακό... Και μετά απο ολα αυτά μου πρότειναν τα φάρμακα. Τωρα μπορεί να είμαι πιο ήρεμη, μπορεί να μην έχω τόσα νεύρα αλλά το αίσθημα κενού είναι πάντα εδω... και κάποιες μέρες "υποτροπιάζω" και κάθομαι όλη μέρα στο κρεβάτι με αφορμή κάτι που μου είπε η ψυχοεραπεύτρια και με πλήγωσε και την ακμή που φούντωσε...
"

----------


## path

{... ενώ ο μπαμπάς μου θυμάται λέει ότι όταν πρωτογνωρίστηκαν είχε κάτι σπυράκια και να μην αγχώνομαι θα μου φύγουν όπως της έφυγαν (και μετά τον αρχίζει η μαμά "τι λές καλέ; πότε είχα εγώ πολλά σπυράκια;;
Είχε και η αδερφή μου ακμή που είναι μεγαλυτερη αλλά λίγο πιο ήπια και όχι τόσο επίμονη, και χωρίς να κάνει και πολλά-πολλά της έφυγαν, ειδικά αφότου έγινε μανούλα και τώρα έχει δέρμα που δεν το πιστεύεις ότι είχε ακμή. ...}<<<
Ποσο ετων εισαι ; και τι γινεται απο σεξουαλικη ζωη? , εχεις ???!! ασε ξερω , οχι ε !? 
Λοιπον ειναι και η κληρονομικοτητα (οπως ειπες και η μανα σου και η αδερφη σου αφοτου παντρεφτηκαν κλπ , ητοι απεκτησαν μια σταθερη σεξουαλικη ζωη ,λυθηκε το προβλημα,,),,,,για καποιους /ες αν δεν δουλεψει η σεξουαλικη ενεργεια πανω στο σωμα δεν γινεται τιποτα ,οσα φαρμακεια και αν καταναλωσεις ...
δυστυχως μαλλον εισαι απο αυτον τον τυπο ανθρωπου .
Ενοειται βεβαια οτι η υγιηνη ζωη , οι συνηθειες , και η καλη ψυχολογια βοηθανε πολυ .
αλλα θα σε πανε ως ενα σημειο...

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Oχι εγώ έχω αρκετά σημάδια αλλά τώρα τα έχω συνηθήσει και δεν έχω πρόβλημα. Και παρόλαυτα είχα και άρκετες κατακτήσεις στο παρελθόν. Συνέχισε να μην τα πειράζεις και όλα θα περάσουν.  :Smile:

----------


## σανυ

Γεια σου path! Είναι ευρεως διαδεδομένη η άποψη σχετικά με το σεξ και την ακμή αλλά χωρίς βεβαια να έχει τεκμηριωθεί,σίγουρα όμως η υγιης σεξουαλική ζωη μπορεί να μειώσει το άγχος οπότε και τα σπυράκια ως ένα βαθμό. Είναι όμως τόσο πολυπαραγοντικό το θέμα της ακμής που όλα κάνουν τα καλά (διατροφή, άσκηση, καλή διάθεση...) κάνουν καλό και όλα τα κακά (άγχος, έλλειψη θρεπτικών στοιχείων κλπ) πειράζουν!  :Big Grin:  Αν έχεις την προδιάθεση να την αναπτύξεις μάλλον είναι αναπόφευκτο... Από εκεί και πέρα έχω κάνει ό,τι μπορώ και εναποθέτω τις ελπίδες μου σε αυτή τη θεραπεία...

Μπράβο Gipsy Cello και για τις κατακτήσεις, σημαίνει αυτοπεποίθηση αυτό, αφού άλλωστε η γοητεία μας είναι το 50% αυτού που είμαστε και το 50% αυτό που νομίζουν οι άλλοι ότι είμαστε-δε θυμάμαι ποια το είπε αλλά ισχύει τελικά! Μακάρι να έχω ικανοποιητικά αποτελέσματα και δε θα κολλήσω σε 3-4 σημαδάκια. Thanks!

----------


## Gypsy Cello

Ετσι είναι, αν έχεις την προδιάθεση δύσκολα την γλυτώνεις. Τώρα που έρχεται καλοκαίρι, να τρως πολλά σταφύλια που περιέχουν βιταμίνη Ε που κάνει καλό στην επιδερμίδα. Αυτα από μένα. Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## σανυ

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους γισ τις απαντήσεις! Και όσους μου στείλατε την προσωπική σας εμπειρία σχετικά με την ακμή σε προσωπικό μήνυμα. Ευχομαι καλη δυναμη σε ολους.!
Σας ευχαριστώ παρα πολυ μεσα απο την καρδια μου...

----------


## axl100

τα λεει ολα το βιντεο

----------


## Flumen

πλάκα κανεις..

----------


## axl100

> πλάκα κανεις..


μετα νωμιζετε πως τα μοντελα ειναι κατι παραπανω και χαλιεστε ΛΟΛ

----------


## niah

Γεια σου Σανυ.
Απαντάω πανω στο πρώτο σου μνμα γιατι δεν διάβασα τις απαντήσεις που ακολουθουν.
Καταρχην να σε ρωτήσω τα φαρμακα αυτα λεγονται τρετιν..ή καπως ετσι?
Αν ειναι αυτα, επαιρνα τα ιδια για ενα διαστημα κι οντως ειναι πολύ δυνατα φάρμακα..Αλλα θεωρω οτι σε σχέση με τις εναλλακτικες που ακολουθησες (με κρεμες κλπ) είναι η καλύτερη επιλογη..
Ακου τωρα.Απο οτι μου ειχε πει ο δικος μου δερματολογος,αυτα τα φαρμακα στο διαστημα αυτο των εξι μηνων που πρεπει να τα παιρνεις,σου βγαζουν και καλα ολο το σμηγμα που μπορεις να βγαλεις στη ζωη σου και μετα "υποτίθεται" δεν ξαναπαρουσιαζεις ποτε σου ακμη..Έτσι, ειναι φυσιολογική αυτη η φουντωση που εχεις,γι αυτο μην απογοητεύεσαι καθόλου..Θα δεις οτι οταν πλησιασεις τους 6 μηνες θα αρχίσουν να υποχωρούν...Βέβαια εγω εχω ακομα σμήγμα αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση το πρόσωπο μου μ εκεινην την περίοδο..(Και πρόσεξε ε..εγω δεν ειχα περασει καθολου ακμή στην εφηβεία μου..Είχα πεντακαθαρο πρόσωπο και ξαφνικα μετα απο μια περίεργη φαση αγχους τα πεταξα ολα μαζι στα 24 μου περιπου!!..φαντασου φρικη που εφαγα κι εγω..ενιγουει)..Μην ανησυχεις λοιπόν,και πολυ σωστα λες οτι παιζει μεγάλο ρολο η ψυχολογία..Πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις και να αρχίσεις να παίρνεις τα πάνω σου..Θα δεις οτι θα εχεις μεγαλη διαφορα σε 3 μηνες.. ωστόσο ψαξε κι ασχολήσου με αλλα πραγματα για να ανεβάσεις τον εαυτο σου και να μην σκεφτεσαι συνέχεια αυτο..Με αυτον τον τρόπο θα σε βοηθήσεις...
Ακόμα και να μην είναι τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα που σου λέω φαντάζομαι οτι κι αυτα που παίρνεις εφόσον ειναι για την ακμή θα έχουν παρόμοια δραση..Ξερω αρκετά άτομα που οντως πέρασαν ενα άσχημο διαστημα αυτων των 6 μηνών αλλα έμειναν πολύ ικανοποιημένα στο τέλος..
Επίσης λες οτι έχεις κανει ορμονικές εξετάσεις κ τετοια..Μήπως έχεις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες?Γιατι παίζει ρόλο και αυτό. 
Τωρα για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω..Αν συνεχίσεις να νιώθεις για καμποσο καιρο τόσο χαλια ισως να τα χρειάζεσαι και να σε βοηθησουν κι αυτά..Όμως προσπάθησε πρώτα λίγο ακομη μόνη σου..Και φυσικα σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να τα παρεις ρωτα τον γιατρο σου αν αντενδείκνυνται με τα φαρμακα που παίρνεις για την ακμή.Μην το παραλήψεις αυτό!
Άντε..Cheer up! Όλα θα πάνε καλά..Ήδη πέρασες το μισό διαστημα  :Wink:

----------


## σανυ

Ναι, όντως τα σταφύλια κάνουν πολύ καλό και γενικά έχω γίνει εξπέρ σε θέματα διατροφής ευεργετικής για την ακμή! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Gypsy Cello για όλα!

----------


## σανυ

> μετα νωμιζετε πως τα μοντελα ειναι κατι παραπανω και χαλιεστε ΛΟΛ


axl100 πραγματικά πολύ υποστηρικτικό βίντεο, ευχαριστώ! Δηλαδή κρίμα η κοπέλα που έχει τόσο βαριά κυστική ακμή -ούτε το 1/10 της ακμής της δεν είναι η ακμή μου- αλλά με ανακουφίζει να βλέπω και άλλους που το πολεμάνε. Εγω προσωπικά δε χαλιέμαι με τα μοντέλα, έχω δει σχετικά βίντεο για το θαυματουργό photoshop αλλά και φωτογραφίες με διάσημες χωρίς μακιγιάζ -αυτά είναι τα αγαπημένα μου! χιχιχι- και δεν κάνω τέτοιες συγκρίσεις πια... Δε λέω ότι τα μοντέλα είναι άσχημα, απλώς ότι κάποιες μπορεί να έχουν σπυράκια, μαύρους κύκλους, σακούλες, μαύρους πόρους, πολύ μικρά χείλη αλλά όλα διορθώνονται με το μακιγιάζ... Αυτό μπορεί να το κάνει και μία απλή κοπέλα όπως αυτή στο βίντεο και εμείς οι γυναίκες όντως δε θα πρέπει να κομπλεξαριζόμαστε.

----------


## σανυ

> Γεια σου Σανυ.
> Απαντάω πανω στο πρώτο σου μνμα γιατι δεν διάβασα τις απαντήσεις που ακολουθουν.
> Καταρχην να σε ρωτήσω τα φαρμακα αυτα λεγονται τρετιν..ή καπως ετσι?
> Αν ειναι αυτα, επαιρνα τα ιδια για ενα διαστημα κι οντως ειναι πολύ δυνατα φάρμακα..Αλλα θεωρω οτι σε σχέση με τις εναλλακτικες που ακολουθησες (με κρεμες κλπ) είναι η καλύτερη επιλογη..
> Ακου τωρα.Απο οτι μου ειχε πει ο δικος μου δερματολογος,αυτα τα φαρμακα στο διαστημα αυτο των εξι μηνων που πρεπει να τα παιρνεις,σου βγαζουν και καλα ολο το σμηγμα που μπορεις να βγαλεις στη ζωη σου και μετα "υποτίθεται" δεν ξαναπαρουσιαζεις ποτε σου ακμη..Έτσι, ειναι φυσιολογική αυτη η φουντωση που εχεις,γι αυτο μην απογοητεύεσαι καθόλου..Θα δεις οτι οταν πλησιασεις τους 6 μηνες θα αρχίσουν να υποχωρούν...Βέβαια εγω εχω ακομα σμήγμα αλλα δεν εχει καμια σχεση το πρόσωπο μου μ εκεινην την περίοδο..(Και πρόσεξε ε..εγω δεν ειχα περασει καθολου ακμή στην εφηβεία μου..Είχα πεντακαθαρο πρόσωπο και ξαφνικα μετα απο μια περίεργη φαση αγχους τα πεταξα ολα μαζι στα 24 μου περιπου!!..φαντασου φρικη που εφαγα κι εγω..ενιγουει)..Μην ανησυχεις λοιπόν,και πολυ σωστα λες οτι παιζει μεγάλο ρολο η ψυχολογία..Πρεπει να χαλαρωσεις και να αρχίσεις να παίρνεις τα πάνω σου..Θα δεις οτι θα εχεις μεγαλη διαφορα σε 3 μηνες.. ωστόσο ψαξε κι ασχολήσου με αλλα πραγματα για να ανεβάσεις τον εαυτο σου και να μην σκεφτεσαι συνέχεια αυτο..Με αυτον τον τρόπο θα σε βοηθήσεις...
> Ακόμα και να μην είναι τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα που σου λέω φαντάζομαι οτι κι αυτα που παίρνεις εφόσον ειναι για την ακμή θα έχουν παρόμοια δραση..Ξερω αρκετά άτομα που οντως πέρασαν ενα άσχημο διαστημα αυτων των 6 μηνών αλλα έμειναν πολύ ικανοποιημένα στο τέλος..
> Επίσης λες οτι έχεις κανει ορμονικές εξετάσεις κ τετοια..Μήπως έχεις πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες?Γιατι παίζει ρόλο και αυτό. 
> Τωρα για τα αντικαταθλιπτικά δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω..Αν συνεχίσεις να νιώθεις για καμποσο καιρο τόσο χαλια ισως να τα χρειάζεσαι και να σε βοηθησουν κι αυτά..Όμως προσπάθησε πρώτα λίγο ακομη μόνη σου..Και φυσικα σε περίπτωση που αποφασίσεις να τα παρεις ρωτα τον γιατρο σου αν αντενδείκνυνται με τα φαρμακα που παίρνεις για την ακμή.Μην το παραλήψεις αυτό!
> Άντε..Cheer up! Όλα θα πάνε καλά..Ήδη πέρασες το μισό διαστημα


Γεια σου niah! Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ που μπήκες στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις και να μου δώσεις κι εσύ λίγη δύναμη να ανταπεξέλθω! Από τότε που έγραψα εδώ και το μοιράστηκα, γιατί όπως είπα, ολα αυτά τα τρία χρόνια που παιδεύομαι δεν είχα υποστήριξη -γιατί τα σπυράκια μάλλον θεωρούνται αμελητέο πρόβλημα...- και πήρα τόση υποστήριξη νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα.
Όντως τα φάρμακα που παίρνω είναι ένα σκεύασμα ισο-τρετινοϊνης αλλά όχι τα τρετίν, τα ρεντουκάρ παίρνω (υπάρχουν πολλά με την ίδια δραστική ουσία που κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα)
Όσα μου λες είναι πολύ σωστά, όντως έχω μία φούντωση της ακμής από την αρχή της θεραπείας αλλά εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες είμαι πολύ καλά! Νιώθω ότι αρχίζει η πρόοδος αφού αισίως μπήκα στον 3ο μήνα της θεραπείας και άρα μου μένουν 3 γεμάτοι μήνες. Αρχίζω να χαλαρώνω και ψυχολογικά και αμέσως φάνηκε σε συνδυασμό φυσικά με το φάρμακο. 
Πάντως ενώ υπήρχε μία υποψία για πολυκυστικές ωοθήκες, αφού πάντα οι δερματολόγοι αν δουν ότι δεν υποχωρεί με τοπική θεραπεία ή με αντιβιοτικά σε στέλνουν στον γυναικολόγο, δεν έχω κάτι τέτοιο ούτε ορμονικό πρόβλημα, τίποτα. Ενας κορυφαίος δερματολόγος βέβαια που με είδε μου είπε ότι σε περιπτώσεις σαν τη δική μου κρύβεται πρόβλημα μικρο-πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, κάτι που έχουν πολλές γυναίκες χωρίς να το γνωρίζουν ή και να το γνωρίζουν δε θεωρείται ότι πρέπει να κάνουν κάτι αφού όλα είναι φυσιολογικά (περίοδος, κλπ). Μου είπε να μην παιδεύομαι άλλο και να κάνω τη θεραπεία και φυσικά μετά τη δικιά του συμβουλή πήρα την αποφάση αλλά και τη δύναμη να το απαιτήσω από τη δερματολόγο που με παρακολουθεί τώρα γιατί και αυτή στις κρέμες το πήγαινε πάλι... Αυτός ο γιατρός έχει κάνει πολύ κόσμο καλά και το έχω δει με τα μάτια μου.

Όσον αφορά τα αντι-καταθλιπτικά έχω υποσχεθεί στον εαυτό μου να μη τα πάρω και να μη λυγίζω εύκολα. Η ψυχίατρος πριν 4 μήνες που μου τα πρότεινε μου είχε πει ότι μπορώ να τα πάρω παράλληλα με τη συγκεκριμένη θεραπεία που κάνω για την ακμή, δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα.Εγώ όμως είμαι της λογικής ότι πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να αλλάξω τον τρόπο σκέψης και αν, και μόνο αν, δεν το καταφέρω να πάρω χάπια για να καλμάρω για να μπορέσω να συνεχίσω την ψυχοθεραπεία. Όμως πάω καλα και έιμαι ευδιάθετη χάρη στη ψυχοθεραπεία! Και πάνω απ' όλα περπάτημα και βόλτα. Αυτό με βοηθάει πολύ!

Μιας και έκανες κι εσύ τη θεραπεία αυτή θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω κάτι niah μου. Σου είχε απαγορέψει και σένα ο γιατρός να κάνεις έντονη γυμναστικη όσο έκανες τη συγκεκριμένη θεραπεία για την ακμή; Εμένα μόνο περπάτημα μου επιτρέπει...

----------


## koloku8aki

επειδη το ''προβλημα'' σου ειναι στο τομεα που σπουδαζω θελω να σου πω πως ξεπερνιεται... ειπς παιρνεις αγωγη εδω και 3 μηνες και εχεις αλλους 3... δεν βλεπεις κανενα αποτελεσμα? ξερω ποσο βαρια ειναι τα χαπια κατα της ακμης τα επαιρνε και η κολλητη μου... ηταν πολυ χαλια εκεινη τη περιοδο και ειχε και περισσοτερη τριχοφυια αλλα σε διαβεβαιω πως τελειωνοντας την αγωγη -6 μηνες εκανε και εκεινη- το προσωπο της ηταν πεντακαθαρο και ειναι ακομα ετσι επειτα απο 5 χρονια!! ωστοσο περα απο τη φαρμακευτικη αγωγη που κανεις, βοηθας το δερμα σου με καθαρισμους, ιδιαιτερη φροντιδα κλπ? ειναι και θεμα κληρονομικοτητας να ξερεις, καθως και ψυχολογιας!!! Δεν μπορω παρα να σου πω πως στη σχολη μου (σπουδαζω αισθητικος) εχω δει κοπελες να τα ξεπερνανε, βλεπεις κανουμε θεραπειες η μια στην αλλη στα εργαστηρια... περυσι μεσα σε λιγους μηνες με εντατικους βαθεις καθαρισμους σε συνδυασμο με χαπια που επαιρνε μια κοπελα το προσωπο της εγινε καθρεφτης!!! λιγη υπομονη να κανεις..και προς Θεου μην πειραζεις τα σπυρακια...κατανοω πως σου φαινεται πολυ αντιαισθητικο να τριγυρνας με φλυκταινες ομως με το να τα σπας μονο κακο κανεις, και διευρυνεις τη μολυνση!! για οτι χρειαζεσαι να ρωτησεις, αν γνωριζω κατι παραπανω, ευχαριστως να σε βοηθησω!!

----------


## axl100

οπως σου ειπε και η κοπελα η ακμη ειναι το συμπτωμα και τα φαρμακα δεν κανουν τπτ αλλο απο αυτο που κανειτο μακιαζ, πιο καλα προσπαθησε να μην χαλιεσαι για τπτ γτ πραγματικα δεν αξιζει

----------


## deleted-member30-03

υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που μπορει να μη θελουν μια κοπελα λογο ακμης ?

----------


## salala

κενο δεν ξερω τι να σου πω!!! παντως ρε παιδια εγω εχω δει σε γνωστες με τα χαπια να φευγουν!!! και οσο για το βιντεακι εγω πιστευω πως η κοπελα αυτη κανει το χειροτερο που θα μπορουσε να κανει!!! οκ κ εγω εχω μερικα σπυρακια και βαφομαι συνεχεια οταν ειναι να βγω αλλα με ολο αυτο το παστομα που κανει στο προσωπο της δεν νομιζω οτι θα καλυτερεψει η κατασταση!! τριβει το προσωπο και γεμιζει περισσοτερα σπυρακια!!! μην μου πειτε για τις συνθεσεις των καλλιντικων κλπ κλπ τα ξερω μια χαρα αισθητικη εχω τελειωσει και ξερω πωσ να τα καμουφλαρω αλλα βαση πρεπει να δυνουμε να απαλαγουμε απο αυτα οχι να τα καμουφλαρουμε!!!!

----------


## deleted-member30-03

κοιτα, δε θελω να υποτιμησω το προβλημα της, και οπως γραφει και η ιδια οταν εχεις καταθλιψη μεγενθυνεις τα παντα προς το χειροτερο. ομως ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες, αν φροντισει ολα τα αλλα και ειναι σωστη, αμφιβαλλω αν λογο της ακμης θα εχει καποια αποτυχια στη ζωη της. το προβλημα το δημιουργει λοιπον καθαρα η ιδια στον εαυτο της, που δεν εγκρινει την εικονα της. ετυχε να εχει ακμη, αλλοι μπορει να ειναι αλληθωροι, αλλοι να εχουν καραφλα, αλλοι μεγαλη μυτη. ψιλοπραγματα παιδια μου, ο χαρακτηρας μετραει παντα, και η αυτοπεποιθηση χτιζεται οσο φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου. φροντισε τον λοιπον, βαλε και τις κρεμουλες σου, αλλαξε χρωμα και στα μαλλακια σου οταν βαρεθεις το φυσικο σου, βαψου κι ολας οταν ειναι να κυκλοφορησεις αν πιστευεις θα σε κανει καλυτερη, οτιδηποτε να χαρει η ψυχουλα σου. δεν ειμαστε το δερμα που ολοι βλεπουν, γιατι το δερμα ειναι σαν ενα ρουχο, ρουχο της ψυχης το οποιο φθειρεται με τα χρονια. κι οταν η ψυχη αξιζει, το ρουχο λιγη σημασια εχει.

----------


## salala

με εχεις αφησει αφωνη!!! χαχαχα στο βιντεο αναφερομουν οχι στην σανυ!!! τη σανυ την καταλαβαινω απολυτα γιαυτο και ανεφερα οτι και εγω εχω μετρια ακμη..και προσπαθω με οτι θεραπεια υπαρχει (εκτος χαπιων λογω της αγχωδης διαταραχης μου)!!! απλα στο βιντεακι η κοπελα το παρατραβιξε με το "παστωμα"!! σιγουρα ουτε εγω στη θεση της θα εβγενα αβαφη αλλα δεν θα το παρατραβουσα και τοσο!!(και παλι δεν αναφερομαι στη σανυ) :P:P

----------


## Θεοφανία

> τα λεει ολα το βιντεο


..αυτό το βίντεο το μόνο που λέει, ειναι μια καθαρή πλύση εγκεφάλου σε πιθανούς αγοραστές προιόντων μακιγιάζ.
Δείχνει μια ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ κοπέλα με τέλεια χαρακτηριστικά και γωνίες που της έβαλαν ψεύτικα σπυράκια και ουλές προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το θαύμα του μακιγιάζ.

Αν όλες οι κοπέλες που είχαν ακμή μπορούσαν τόσο εύκολα να καλύψουν το πρόβλημα, δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά άσχημη έφηβη στον κόσμο.

----------


## axl100

> ..αυτό το βίντεο το μόνο που λέει, ειναι μια καθαρή πλύση εγκεφάλου σε πιθανούς αγοραστές προιόντων μακιγιάζ.
> Δείχνει μια ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ κοπέλα με τέλεια χαρακτηριστικά και γωνίες που της έβαλαν ψεύτικα σπυράκια και ουλές προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το θαύμα του μακιγιάζ.
> 
> Αν όλες οι κοπέλες που είχαν ακμή μπορούσαν τόσο εύκολα να καλύψουν το πρόβλημα, δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά άσχημη έφηβη στον κόσμο.


καποτε ειχα σχεση με κοπελα που ηταν ετσι, ακριβως ετσι οπως τα δειχνει το βιντεο ηταν

----------


## Θεοφανία

> καποτε ειχα σχεση με κοπελα που ηταν ετσι, ακριβως ετσι οπως τα δειχνει το βιντεο ηταν


..δεν αντιλέγω, απλά το 90% των κοριτσιών που έχουν ακμή δεν εχουν χαρακτηριστικά μοντέλου ώστε με ένα μακιγιάζ να μεταμορφώνονται σε κούκλες.
Από την άλλη, το να παστώνει μια κοπέλα μια περιοχή με σπυράκια φέρνει το αντίιθετο αποτέλεσμα.
Συμφωνώ με κάποια παραπάνω, (συγνώμη δνε θυμάμαι νικ), που μίλησε για αγωγή και ότι ξεπερνιέται.
Τέτοια παραδείγματα έχω πολλά, από κορίτσια στο σχολείο που είχαν τεράστιο πρόβλημα και το ξεπέρασαν σε συνεργασία με έναν καλό δερματολόγο.

----------


## Karisha

Εγω θελω να πω μονο οτι το σοβατισμα στο προσωπο ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο για τα σπυρακια. Το προσωπο πρεπει να ειναι μονιμα καθαρο και οχι με φραγμενους πορους απο χημικα... Εδω και τιποτα να μην εχεις επιβαρυνει πολυ το δερμα. 

Επισεις θελω να πω για τα χαπακια που λετε... Η αδερφη μου παιρνει τα Accuran που εχουν την ιδια δραστικη ουσια που λετε πιο πανω,και της εχουν απαυτωσει την ψυχολογια κανονικα.. Ειναι τοσο βαρια που της εχουν δημιουργησει πολλα ασχημα συμπτωματα. Περα απο τα σωματικα (που εχει αφυδατωθει τελειως και ειναι σαν τον Φρανκεσταιν τωρα,ενω ηταν κουκλα) εχει εντονα συμπτωματα καταθλιψης,απωλεια ελεγχου και κενα μνημης... Και φυσικα ουτε λογος να τα κοψει γιατι ο δερματολογος της υποσχεθηκε οτι μετα απο 6 μηνες θα ειναι ολα οκ. Για τα ψυχολογικα βεβαια εγω εχω μια ενσταση γιατι αν βιωνεις πολυ καιρο τετοια εντονα συμπτωματα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο φτιαχνει αυτο μετα αν κοψεις απλα τα φαρμακα... Προσοχη λοιπον... Πολυ προσοχη...

----------


## μαρκελα

> Εγω θελω να πω μονο οτι το σοβατισμα στο προσωπο ειναι ο,τι χειροτερο για τα σπυρακια. Το προσωπο πρεπει να ειναι μονιμα καθαρο και οχι με φραγμενους πορους απο χημικα... Εδω και τιποτα να μην εχεις επιβαρυνει πολυ το δερμα. 
> 
> Επισεις θελω να πω για τα χαπακια που λετε... Η αδερφη μου παιρνει τα Accuran που εχουν την ιδια δραστικη ουσια που λετε πιο πανω,και της εχουν απαυτωσει την ψυχολογια κανονικα.. Ειναι τοσο βαρια που της εχουν δημιουργησει πολλα ασχημα συμπτωματα. Περα απο τα σωματικα (που εχει αφυδατωθει τελειως και ειναι σαν τον Φρανκεσταιν τωρα,ενω ηταν κουκλα) εχει εντονα συμπτωματα καταθλιψης,απωλεια ελεγχου και κενα μνημης... Και φυσικα ουτε λογος να τα κοψει γιατι ο δερματολογος της υποσχεθηκε οτι μετα απο 6 μηνες θα ειναι ολα οκ. Για τα ψυχολογικα βεβαια εγω εχω μια ενσταση γιατι αν βιωνεις πολυ καιρο τετοια εντονα συμπτωματα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο φτιαχνει αυτο μετα αν κοψεις απλα τα φαρμακα... Προσοχη λοιπον... Πολυ προσοχη...



συμφωνώ με την Karisha, ότι σε τέτοια περίπτωση αυτό που χρειάζεται το δέρμα περισσότερο είναι να παραμένει καθαρό.
Οι θεραπείες ακμής είναι θεραπείες μ' αρκετές παρενέργειες, γιατί π.χ. επιβαρύνουν το συκώτι, ευθύνονται για τριχόπτωση, ψυχολογικά κ.λπ.

Και σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση ο συνδυασμός μ' ένα υγιεινό, ισορροπημένο διαιτολόγιο βοηθάει αρκετά, γιατί κι οι φλεγμονές του δέρματος προέρχονται επίσης, από τοξίνωση του αίματος και με κατάλληλη διατροφή, υπάρχει βελτίωση με διάρκεια.  :Smile:

----------


## salala

με το μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι εδω "το 90% των κοριτσιών που έχουν ακμή δεν εχουν χαρακτηριστικά μοντέλου"... εχω δει κοπελες με πολυ ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα ομως λογο της ακμης δεν μπορουσαν να αναδειξουν την ομορφια τουσ!! δεν σημαινει ρε παιδια οτι καποια που εχει ακμη ειναι ασχημη. αυτο ειναι το θεμα και γιαυτο ολες μασ καταφευγουμε στο παστωμα για ενα σπυρακι ποσο μαλλον κοπελες που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα ακμης- και ετσι δεν μπορουμε να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτα!! εγω πιστευω η σανυ εκανε παρα πολυ καλα που πηρε την αγωγη με τα χαπια και εγω θα την επερνα αν και το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ενοχλητικο! απλα εγω ειχα ηδη καταθληψη και φοβηθηκα μην γινω χειροτερα!!! καποιες κοπελες περνουν αντισυλιπτικα για να απαλλαγουν απο την ακμη!! τα εχει δοκιμασει καποια?? ισχυει αυτο οτι φευγουν??

----------


## Karisha

> με το μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι εδω "το 90% των κοριτσιών που έχουν ακμή δεν εχουν χαρακτηριστικά μοντέλου"... εχω δει κοπελες με πολυ ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα ομως λογο της ακμης δεν μπορουσαν να αναδειξουν την ομορφια τουσ!! δεν σημαινει ρε παιδια οτι καποια που εχει ακμη ειναι ασχημη. αυτο ειναι το θεμα και γιαυτο ολες μασ καταφευγουμε στο παστωμα για ενα σπυρακι ποσο μαλλον κοπελες που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα ακμης- και ετσι δεν μπορουμε να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτα!! εγω πιστευω η σανυ εκανε παρα πολυ καλα που πηρε την αγωγη με τα χαπια και εγω θα την επερνα αν και το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ενοχλητικο! απλα εγω ειχα ηδη καταθληψη και φοβηθηκα μην γινω χειροτερα!!! καποιες κοπελες περνουν αντισυλιπτικα για να απαλλαγουν απο την ακμη!! τα εχει δοκιμασει καποια?? ισχυει αυτο οτι φευγουν??


σε πολλες κοπελες λειτουργουν τα αντισυληπτικα σε αλλες οχι.. εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο. σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να γινονται εξιδικευμενες εξετασεις για να δεις ακριβως τι προβλημα εχεις και ποσα μπορει να ανεχτει ο οργανισμος σου. ας πουμε τα χαπακια για την ακμη σε καποιες κοπελες δεν φερνουν ψυχολογικα,στην αδερφη μου εχουν φερει πολλα... αλλα ο δερματολογος ουτε καν μπηκε στον κοπο να την ρωτησει 2-3 πραγματα παραπανω,της τα εγραψε αμεσως...

http://www.medlook.net.cy/article.asp?item_id=1134 εγω αυτο θα εκανα αν ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα με σπυρακια,τα χαπακια που "χτυπανε" ορμονες δεν τα εμπιστευομαι... δεν ειναι παιχνιδακι ο οργανισμος.

----------


## σανυ

> με το μονο που θα διαφωνησω ειναι εδω "το 90% των κοριτσιών που έχουν ακμή δεν εχουν χαρακτηριστικά μοντέλου"... εχω δει κοπελες με πολυ ομορφα χαρακτηριστικα ομως λογο της ακμης δεν μπορουσαν να αναδειξουν την ομορφια τουσ!! δεν σημαινει ρε παιδια οτι καποια που εχει ακμη ειναι ασχημη. αυτο ειναι το θεμα και γιαυτο ολες μασ καταφευγουμε στο παστωμα για ενα σπυρακι ποσο μαλλον κοπελες που εχουν σοβαρο προβλημα ακμης- και ετσι δεν μπορουμε να απαλλαγουμε απο αυτα!! εγω πιστευω η σανυ εκανε παρα πολυ καλα που πηρε την αγωγη με τα χαπια και εγω θα την επερνα αν και το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι ιδιαιτερα ενοχλητικο! απλα εγω ειχα ηδη καταθληψη και φοβηθηκα μην γινω χειροτερα!!! καποιες κοπελες περνουν αντισυλιπτικα για να απαλλαγουν απο την ακμη!! τα εχει δοκιμασει καποια?? ισχυει αυτο οτι φευγουν??



Δε ξέρω σε τί να πρωτοαπαντήσω σε όσα έχετε γράψει μέχρι στιγμής, αλλά salata επειδή αυτό που ρωτάς για τα αντισυλληπτικά και πώς μπορούν, εάν μπορούν να βοηθήσουν με το θέμα της ακμής, είναι πολύ σημαντικό, θα μιλήσω πρώτα γι' αυτό, από προσωπική εμπειρία...

Εάν μιά κοπέλα μετά από όλες τις δυνατές θεραπείες με κρέμες και αντιβιοτικά ένα σημαντικό διάστημα συνεχίζρι να έχει ακμή , ή ακόμη καλύτερα πριν αρχίσει να παίρνει αντιβιώση και πόσο μάλλον ισοτρετινοϊνη, παραπέμπεται για γυναικολογικές εξετάσεις (εσωτερικός υπέρηχος) αλλά και ορμονικές για να φανεί εάν υπάρχει πρόβλημα πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών -εάν δεν έχει φανεί ήδη γιατί το σύνδρομο περιλαμβάνει πολλά συμπτώματα που μπορεί να έχουν βάλει σε υποψίες μία γυναίκα όπως ακμή, τριχοφυία, παχυσαρκία, αραιή περίοδο, παχυσαρκία κ. ά. , όλα μαζί ή κάποια απο αυτά- ώστε τότε να προσανατολιστεί σε αντιμετώπιση αυτου γυναικολογικού προβλήματος που σχετίζεται με την ακμή. Αυτό γίνεται τις περισσότερες φορές με αντισυλληπτικά και αντι-αδρογόνα και σπάνια, σε σοβαρές περιπτώσεις, με χειρουργική επέμβαση για απόξεση των ωοθηκών, δηλ. αφαίρεση των κυστών. Ωστόσο με τη διακοπή των χαπιών οι κύστες μπορεί να επανεμφανιστούν (με την απόξεση δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει, αλλά μάλλον ναι, πρόκειται για σύνδρομο οπότε δεν υπάρχει πλήρης θεραπεία) και μαζί ολα τα δυσάρεστα (ακμή, τριχοφυία κλπ) Γενικά ένας γυναικολόγος μου είχε πει ότι το σύνδρομο υποχωρεί όταν μία γυναίκα γίνει μητέρα. Όταν όμως υπάρχει αποδεδειγμένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα πρέπει να γίνει κάτι, καμια κοπέλα με το σύνδρομο δε μπορεί να το αφήνει έτσι. Παράλληλα όμως ένας δερματολόγος συνεχίζει να παρακολουθεί μία κοπέλα με τέτοιο θέμα δίνοντας της κρεμούλες για το πρόσωπο, ενώ αναμένεται με την πάροδο του χρόνου καθώς οι κύστες υποχωρούν και τα ανδρογόνα πέφτουν να υποχωρεί και ακμή. Επομένως, τα αντισυλληπτικά βοηθούν έμεσσα στην αντιμετώπιση της ακμής, στην περίπτωση της ύπαρξης πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών και μόνο. Έαν δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα, η αιτία της ακμής είναι άλλη και άρα τα αντισυλληπτικά χάπια δε θα βοηθήσουν.

Η θεραπεία με τα ρεντουκάρ που κάνω στο κουτί έχει έχει μία σελίδα παρενέργειες... Το διάβασα μία φορά για να ξέρω τί να προσέξω και τέλος Δεν έχω καμία παρενέργεια παρα μόνο ξηρότητα στα χείλη και έιμαι συνέχεια με ειδική κρεμούλα ή λιποζαν. Κάθε πρωί και βράδυ κάνω πλύσιμο με καθαριστικό-πέρασμα με τονωτική λοσιόν-ενυδατική πρόσωπο και μάτια και ενυδατική στο σώμα συχνά. Και όταν είναι να βγω απαραιτήτως αντιηλιακή (με τη θεραπεία αυτή πρέπει να αποφεύγω τον ήλιο αλλά και γενικά ο ήλιος βλάπτει, ειδικά το πρόσωπο με ακμή!) Αν είναι να βγω, κάποιες φορές και όχι πάντα γιατί έχω βελτιωθεί, βάζω ειδικό μεικ-απ απο το φαρμακείο, όπως και όλα τα προιόντα που χρησιμοποιώ, πιο φτηνό και απο αυτά του εμπορίου... 

Karisha λυπάμαι για την αδερφή σου, παθαίνει όλα αυτά που φοβόμουν... Προσέχει όμως όλα αυτά που πρέπει να προσέξει; Καλή ενυδάτωση, αντιηλιακή..; Να κάνει υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά... Ολοι υπομονή κάνουμε...

----------


## σανυ

> σε πολλες κοπελες λειτουργουν τα αντισυληπτικα σε αλλες οχι.. εξαρταται απο τον οργανισμο. σε καθε περιπτωση πρεπει να γινονται εξιδικευμενες εξετασεις για να δεις ακριβως τι προβλημα εχεις και ποσα μπορει να ανεχτει ο οργανισμος σου. ας πουμε τα χαπακια για την ακμη σε καποιες κοπελες δεν φερνουν ψυχολογικα,στην αδερφη μου εχουν φερει πολλα... αλλα ο δερματολογος ουτε καν μπηκε στον κοπο να την ρωτησει 2-3 πραγματα παραπανω,της τα εγραψε αμεσως...
> 
> http://www.medlook.net.cy/article.asp?item_id=1134 εγω αυτο θα εκανα αν ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα με σπυρακια,τα χαπακια που "χτυπανε" ορμονες δεν τα εμπιστευομαι... δεν ειναι παιχνιδακι ο οργανισμος.


Συμφωνώ!!! Απόλυτα! Κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός και θέλει απόλυτη σιγουριά για οποιαδήποτε θεραπεία, ειδικά με χάπια που επηρεάζουν τις ορμόνες όπως τα αντισυλληπτικά.
Πάντως η ισο-τρετινοίνη που ανήκει στα ρετινοειδή, δηλαδή παράγωγο της βιταμίνης Α δεν είναι ορμόνη. Εχει πολλές πιθανές παρενέργειες όμως και υπάρχουν πολλές ειδικές προφυλάξεις κατα τη χρήση, από τον ήλιο εώς την διατροφή που πρέπει να είναι χαμηλή σε "κακά" λιπαρά...
Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που λες ότι ο δερματολόγος τα χορήγησε αμέσως... Δεν την έβαλε να κάνει τη σχετική εξέταση αίματος;;;

----------


## salala

εμενα μου ειπε για πολυ ελαφρια αντισυλιπτικα!! δεν ξερω λεω να τα δοκιμασω μαζι με τα αντικαταθλιπτικα!! του ειπα εξαρχης οτι περνω cipralex και μου τα συστησε meta!!! το αστειο της υποθεσης (βασικα μονο αστειο δεν ειναι) ειναι οτι δεν εχω κανει ουτε τεστ παπ ουτε ιδιαιτερεσ γυναικολογικες εξετασεις γιατι ποτε μου δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα μεχρι στιγμης! και επειδη εφτασα 23 και το αμελησα θα παω μεσα στο μηνα! να μου πει και για τα χαπια!!!

----------


## Karisha

> Αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που λες ότι ο δερματολόγος τα χορήγησε αμέσως... Δεν την έβαλε να κάνει τη σχετική εξέταση αίματος;;;


ποια εξεταση αιματος???

----------


## σανυ

salata είναι λάθος κατα τη γνώμη μου ένας γυναικολόγος να κανει εικασίες για την ακμή σου και να σου προτείνει να πάρεις αντισυλληπτικά χωρίς σχετική διαπίστωση ότι υπάρχει πράγματι το σύνδρομο των πολυκυστικών ωοθηκών, η οποία μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μετά από πλήρης εξετάση, δηλαδή γυναικολογικό υπέρηχο, πλήρεις ορμονικές εξετάσεις και υπέρηχο επινεφριδίων και ήπατος. Είναι πολύπλοκο το θέμα και δε μπορεί ένας γυναικολόγος να τα δίνει έτσι απλά. Εκτός αν δεν κατάλαβα καλά και σου είπε απλώς τί μπορεί να συμβαίνει και τί μπορεί να γίνει, αλλά μόνο αφού διαπιστωθεί, οπότε πάω πάσο. 
Να κάνεις για αρχή τη συνηθισμένη εξέταση που κάθε γυναίκα πρέπει να κάνει (γυναικολογικό υπέρηχο και τεστ παπ) και αν φανεί κάτι στον υπέρηχο (κύστες) θα σε παραπέμψουν σε ενδοκρινολόγο. Ή πήγαινε και απο μόνη σου σε ενδοκρινολόγο και πριν το γυναικολόγο (εγώ αυτό έκανα) για να έχεις πλήρη εικόνα. Μην πάρεις απο μόνη σου ή χωρίς όλα τα παραπάνω αποτελέσματα αντισυλληπτικά για την ακμή... Μπορεί να μην είναι αυτή η αιτία της ακμής σου και να επιβαρυνθείς χωρίς λόγο ακόμη και αν πρόκειται για ελαφριά, σαν αυτά που παίρνει η φίλη που ανέφερα...

----------


## σανυ

> ποια εξεταση αιματος???


Επειδή τα συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα ανεβάζουν τα ηπατικά ένζυμα και τη χολιστερίνη πριν την κάνει κάποιος πρέπει απαραιτήτως να κάνει μία εξέταση που τσεκάρονται αυτά τα δύο και κάτι ακόμη (δε θυμάμαι πώς λέγεται αλλά αν θες το κοιτάω) για να ξέρει ο γιατρός αν μπορεί κάποιος να την κάνει και σε τί δοσολογία. Εγώ είχα λίγο αυξημένα και τα δύο αλλα σε βαθμό που μου επιτρέπεται να την κάνω. Ξεκίνησα με χαμηλή δοσολογία και ήμουν πολύ πιστή στις υποδείξεις για τη διατροφή και μετά από ένα μήνα που τις ξαναέκανα ήταν όλα καλά και ανεβάσαμε τη δοσολογία... Είναι πολύ σημαντικό κάποιος που κάνει αυτή τη θεραπεία να κάνει αυτή την εξετάση πριν την ξεκινήσει καν και κάποιες φορές κατα τη διάρκεια. Αν δεν την έβαλε να την κάνει καλύτερα...να αλλάξει δερματολόγο...

----------


## σανυ

> ..αυτό το βίντεο το μόνο που λέει, ειναι μια καθαρή πλύση εγκεφάλου σε πιθανούς αγοραστές προιόντων μακιγιάζ.
> Δείχνει μια ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ κοπέλα με τέλεια χαρακτηριστικά και γωνίες που της έβαλαν ψεύτικα σπυράκια και ουλές προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το θαύμα του μακιγιάζ.
> 
> Αν όλες οι κοπέλες που είχαν ακμή μπορούσαν τόσο εύκολα να καλύψουν το πρόβλημα, δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά άσχημη έφηβη στον κόσμο.


Θεοφανία, το σκέφτηκα κι εγώ αυτό, δηλαδή την περίπτωση να γίνεται για διαφημιστικούς λογους. Δε μπορώ να ξέρω, αν και τα σπυράκια της φαίνονται αληθινά οπότε αν είναι αλήθεια κάνει τζάμπα διαφήμιση. Όμως όσο και να φαίνεται απίθανο μία κοπέλα με καλό πάστωμα μπορεί να καλύψει τα σπυράκια της. Πλέον μάλιστα με τόσα προίοντα που υπάχουν μια κοπελα εαν έχει όρεξη και χρήμα, μπορεί να κάνει σχεδόν επαγγελματικό μακιγιάζ μόνη της. Εγώ που όπως ανέφερα έχω ούτε το 1/10 της ακμής της αλλά παρόμοιο τύπο ακμής (οζοκυστική) με ένα και μόνο προιον (φαρμακευτικό μεικ απ σε πολύ νορμαλ τιμή, όχι όλα αυτά που βάζει η κοπέλα) τα κάλυπτα απίστευτα!

Φυσικά και αυτό δεν είναι η λύση, δηλαδή το πάστωμα. Η λύση είναι η θεραπεία. Εγώ βαρέθηκα να παστώνομαι, αλλά δε μπορούσα να εμφανιστώ σε μία συνέντευξη για δουλειά έτσι. Εδώ βάφονται τόσες κοπέλες χωρίς να έχουν καν πρόβλημα. Όπότε το μεικ απ (το εξειδικευμνένο) μπορεί να βοηθήσει μία κοπέλα με την ψυχολογία της το χρονικό διάστημα που κάνει τη θεραεπεία της. Και ο καλός καθαρισμός- ενυδάτωση-αντιηλιακό είναι παραπάνω από αυτονόητα ειδικά σε άτομα με ακμή.

Πάντως η κοπέλα αναφέρει ότι κάνει θεραπεία και έχει βγάλει μία σειρά βίντεο όπου δέίχνει και άλλα πράγματα όπως πληροφορίες για την ακμή, τις θεραπείες που κάνει κλπ., γενικές συμβουλές για άτομα με ακμή και μάλιστα δείχνει και την προοδό της με την πάροδο του καιρού. Εμένα σε όλα τα βίντεο που είναι χωρίς μεικ-απ η ακμή της μου φαίνεται αληθινή... Γενικότερα επειδή τα είδα σχεδόν όλα τα βιντεό της δε μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι θέλε ινα περάσει ότι η λυση είναι το πάστωμα, ισα-ισα...

----------


## σανυ

> κοιτα, δε θελω να υποτιμησω το προβλημα της, και οπως γραφει και η ιδια οταν εχεις καταθλιψη μεγενθυνεις τα παντα προς το χειροτερο. ομως ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες, αν φροντισει ολα τα αλλα και ειναι σωστη, αμφιβαλλω αν λογο της ακμης θα εχει καποια αποτυχια στη ζωη της. το προβλημα το δημιουργει λοιπον καθαρα η ιδια στον εαυτο της, που δεν εγκρινει την εικονα της. ετυχε να εχει ακμη, αλλοι μπορει να ειναι αλληθωροι, αλλοι να εχουν καραφλα, αλλοι μεγαλη μυτη. ψιλοπραγματα παιδια μου, ο χαρακτηρας μετραει παντα, και η αυτοπεποιθηση χτιζεται οσο φροντιζεις τον εαυτο σου. φροντισε τον λοιπον, βαλε και τις κρεμουλες σου, αλλαξε χρωμα και στα μαλλακια σου οταν βαρεθεις το φυσικο σου, βαψου κι ολας οταν ειναι να κυκλοφορησεις αν πιστευεις θα σε κανει καλυτερη, οτιδηποτε να χαρει η ψυχουλα σου. δεν ειμαστε το δερμα που ολοι βλεπουν, γιατι το δερμα ειναι σαν ενα ρουχο, ρουχο της ψυχης το οποιο φθειρεται με τα χρονια. κι οταν η ψυχη αξιζει, το ρουχο λιγη σημασια εχει.


ΚΕΝΟ, γενικά συμφωνώ με όσα λες. Η αυτοπεποίθηση μετράει πάνω απ' όλα... Αλλά έξω από το χορό πολλά τραγούδια λέμε όλοι μας και για τον φαλακρό και για παχύσαρκο και για τον άνθρωπο με την άσχημη μύτη αλλά αυτοί δε ξέρουμε πώς νιώθουν και μπορεί να μη το δείχνουν... 
Το πρόβλημα δεν το δημιουργώ εγώ, η ακμή είναι πάθηση... Δε γεννιέσαι με αυτό αλλά συμβαίνει σε μερικούς όπως η φαλάκρα σε νεαρή ηλικία. Επίσης, ακόμη και σε περιόδους που ήμουν καλά τα σπυράκια μου τα είχα. Το πρόβλημα αν εννοείς το ψυχολογικό δεν οφείλεται φυσικά καθαρά στην ακμή, αλλά η ακμή και όλο το άγχος και η ταλαιπωρία που έχω τραβήξει για το πού οφείλεται και πώς να την καταπολεμήσω έχουν συμβάλει αρκετά στο να χαλάει η ψυχολογιά μου. Απόδειξη ότι εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες περίπου που έχω βελτίωση νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα. Αλλά τα άλλα θεματά μου υπάρχουν, όμως είναι ένα καλό βήμα αυτό που κάνω, έχω μία πρόοδο. Επίσης το δέρμα φθείρεται με τα χρόνια αλλά όταν φθείρεται σε όλα τα νιάτα σου και πολλές φορές πονάς στο πρόσωπο όταν σε αγγίξουν...αυτό είναι τελείως άλλο πράγμα...

----------


## Palabra

> ..αυτό το βίντεο το μόνο που λέει, ειναι μια καθαρή πλύση εγκεφάλου σε πιθανούς αγοραστές προιόντων μακιγιάζ.
> Δείχνει μια ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΗ κοπέλα με τέλεια χαρακτηριστικά και γωνίες που της έβαλαν ψεύτικα σπυράκια και ουλές προκειμένου να προωθήσουν το θαύμα του μακιγιάζ.
> 
> Αν όλες οι κοπέλες που είχαν ακμή μπορούσαν τόσο εύκολα να καλύψουν το πρόβλημα, δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά άσχημη έφηβη στον κόσμο.


Πάντως, έχω ακούσει Έλληνες μακιγιέρ να λένε πως με το μακιγιάζ μπορούν να σε κάνουν άλλον άνθρωπο. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Και αυτό φαίνεται αν παρατηρήσει κανείς τη διαφορά που έχουν κάποιες γυναίκες του θεάματος όταν τις βλέπεις άβαφτες.
Τότε φαίνονται τα σπυράκια τους, οι ουλές τους και γενικά η άσχημη επιδερμίδα τους την ώρα που τις βλέπουμε εμείς να ποζάρουνε σε περιοδικά έχοντας ένα αψεγάδιαστο πρόσωπο.

----------


## salala

καλα στα περιοδικα παιζει και το photoshop δεν χρειαζεται η αλλη να ειναι καν βαμενη!!!!!:P αλλα πραγματι με το μακιγιαζ γινεσαι αλλος ανθρωπος!!!το θεμα ομως ειναι να μην ειμαστε εξτημενεσ απο το make up!!

----------


## Palabra

> το θεμα ομως ειναι να μην ειμαστε εξτημενεσ απο το make up!!


Συμφωνώ!! :Smile:

----------


## AntiStress

sani ekana register mono k mono gia na s pw oti eisai poly eksupnei. Ta eidia exw kani k gw me kalh diatrofh me diafora farmaka klpa alla me tpt... h akmh dn antimetopeizetai me praksis alla me tn psixologia poio poly! prepei na apofugoume to ayxos k na mn leme sunexeia "OX 8A KSANA VGOUN" otan pigenoume st ka8refti k blepoume ena spiraki na einai etoimo na dimiourgi8i ksana! k epishs dn trome sokolates...einai poly shmantiko auto epidei bazoun kati m******* ante mn pw gia na ginoun geustikes k tn alloi mera vgazoume spuria, 8a mpwrousa na grapsw mia terastia lista sxetika me tn akmh alla dn exw xronw! k kati allo otan pas na skasis ena spiraki ta nixia s na einai pentaka8ara k to spiraki na einai orimo dld na aspro sth mesi k oxi kokkino gia na vgei to puon xalara kai na plenese me sampouan Ultrex! h aloi8ia einai pws xarh stn akmh ema8a para polla k dn metaniwsa pou m vgikan alla xarika gt ema8a ti dinei to ka8e eidous pou trogete...ti vitamines exei pou kani kalo k ti prosferoun! auto einai kalo gt px otan kanw ena paidi sto melon 8a einai to poio ugeiestato k 8a to kanw na mn vgalei akmh otan ftasi se hlikia 12+. k auto xarh stn akmh m p evgala sta 14...tr eimai 17 kai arxizoun k eksafanizonte siga siga alla otan egina 16 arxisa na ekneurizomai poly me ta spurakia k mesa se 1xrono ema8a olla auta gt exw k high iq alla ndax...tespa! auta. (greeklish) ορθογραφικά λάθη επίτηδες!)

----------


## AntiStress

opa sorry la8os topic

----------


## AntiStress

sani ekana register mono k mono gia na s pw oti eisai poly eksupnei. Ta eidia exw kani k gw me kalh diatrofh me diafora farmaka klpa alla me tpt... h akmh dn antimetopeizetai me praksis alla me tn psixologia poio poly! prepei na apofugoume to ayxos k na mn leme sunexeia "OX 8A KSANA VGOUN" otan pigenoume st ka8refti k blepoume ena spiraki na einai etoimo na dimiourgi8i ksana! k epishs dn trome sokolates...einai poly shmantiko auto epidei bazoun kati m******* ante mn pw gia na ginoun geustikes k tn alloi mera vgazoume spuria, 8a mpwrousa na grapsw mia terastia lista sxetika me tn akmh alla dn exw xronw! k kati allo otan pas na skasis ena spiraki ta nixia s na einai pentaka8ara k to spiraki na einai orimo dld na aspro sth mesi k oxi kokkino gia na vgei to puon xalara kai na plenese me sampouan Ultrex! h aloi8ia einai pws xarh stn akmh ema8a para polla k dn metaniwsa pou m vgikan alla xarika gt ema8a ti dinei to ka8e eidous pou trogete...ti vitamines exei pou kani kalo k ti prosferoun! auto einai kalo gt px otan kanw ena paidi sto melon 8a einai to poio ugeiestato k 8a to kanw na mn vgalei akmh otan ftasi se hlikia 12+. k auto xarh stn akmh m p evgala sta 14...tr eimai 17 kai arxizoun k eksafanizonte siga siga alla otan egina 16 arxisa na ekneurizomai poly me ta spurakia k mesa se 1xrono ema8a olla auta gt exw k high iq alla ndax...tespa! auta. (greeklish) ορθογραφικά λάθη επίτηδες!)

----------

